# Aeroduo front bumper



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

I was wondering where I can get the Aeroduo front bumper for my B13 cheap. Plus Where can I get the carbon fiber hood for the b13 cheap. Thanks everyone


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

the cheapest place to get the Aero Duo front bumper is Aero Duo themselves. Go to their website aeroduo.com, it needs to be updated but the phone number will be there. Ask to speak to Ronald, he is really cool and will give you a good price. He gave me a good price on my aeroduo rear bumper for my B13 Sentra.
Hope this helps! Peace!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks man


----------

